# What fish likes fast-flowing waters?



## Fish Ed

Hello guys, I have a 10 gallon measuring 18x11x12" cycling, it used to be a planted tank and now I changed it to a fast-flowing aquarium. So I bought an internal filter with a spray bar today. When I install it, the water came out really fast, so I read the box and it says the flow is 750L/H, I'm not sure what's L/H so I'm assuming it's strong.

I have an oto, a female guppy and several guppy fry in my quarantine tank right now. And probably the guppies can't survive in that current but what about my oto, will it survive? Oh if the guppies can't, I'm maybe gonna give it away or sell it, and besides the frys eventually have to grow and I don't have enough place to put it.

I'm thinking of getting White cloud mountain minnow but im not sure if they can survive in 28-25°c. If they can't what fish can I put?


----------



## gy960

White clouds should be okay. Back here in Singapore lfs, they are displayed in warm tanks. I think otos are okay with it as they hav sucker mouths. Zebra danios? Borneo suckers? Correct me if im wrong: Most fish from fast flowing waters and rapids have forked tails.


----------



## doncityz

My cardinals tetras and green neons loves the fast flowing in my planted tank. i got 1000L/h powerhead. though, i break up the return flow ... still fast, but its not going down instead it splits up in a T manner.


----------



## Fish Ed

So, what does L/H means?

And will guppy survive in currents like that


----------



## Polarshrey

L/h I think means litter per hour and my guppies prefer stable water but neons love it


----------



## Fish Ed

gy960 said:


> White clouds should be okay. Back here in Singapore lfs, they are displayed in warm tanks.


Hmm, what is the temp in your tank ? 
Did the WCMM lived long? 
Will they breed in that temp?


----------



## gy960

The average unheated/uncooled water temp is around 27 to 29°C. How long they survived or if they breed I dont know cos i never had them hahas..There are alot if WCMM in my lfs though. 

Does ur tank have a little corner or area that is much calmer? Fast flowing water lovers they may be, but they still need to rest at night.


----------



## gy960

Have u considered barbs? Like the cherry barbs? Most sources said tat they are hardy and pretty too.


----------



## Fish Ed

There is only very little place which has calm waters, such as behind the spray bar and around there. But very little place.

Hmm, I've always wanted cherry barb, but I've read that they're suppose to be in 20 gallons. And can they like water currents?


----------



## Fish Ed

There is only very little place which has calm waters, such as behind the spray bar and around there. But very little place.

Hmm, I've always wanted cherry barb, but I've read that they're suppose to be in 20 gallons. And can they like water currents?


----------



## gy960

What is the direction of the current? From side to side or top to bottom? The Fast flowing tanks are usually biotopes of mountaineous hillstreams, where the flow is from one side of the tank to the other and it is very strong. 

U can try putting one of ur guppy into the tank and see if it is struggling to swim in every direction
then fish him back. If the guppy is swirling away then cherry barbs wouldnt be a great idea.


----------



## beardedcharmer

My opinion is 10g is too small for a fast flowing tank. It does not give the fish many places to rest. If you do go ahead then you should look for species that have evolved to handle the current like hillstream loaches (cold water fast moving)


----------



## Fish Ed

It's a spray bar so it's back to front as the filter is too long for side to side. It's measuring 320mm from the end of the filter to the tip of the spray bar, 226mm tall and 91mm for the width. What do you mean by top to bottom? Wouldn't it mess the gravels if it's like that.

Yes, I am making a biotope of mountaineous hillstream. And Great idea on the guppy test thing.


----------



## Fish Ed

beardedcharmer said:


> If you do go ahead then you should look for species that have evolved to handle the current like hillstream loaches (cold water fast moving)


The temperature in my aquarium isn't that cold. It's 25-28 degrees celcius


----------



## kuni

Try small danio species, like pearl danios. They should enjoy flowing water. Dwarf neon rainbowfish might also work.

Do not try celestial pearl danios, they are not found in streams (generally).


----------



## garfieldnfish

Definitely do not try CPDs. I tried them in a 55 gal with fast flowing water and I had to remove them.
A 10 gal is too small for hillstream loaches. They won't find enough food in a tank that small.
The oto will be fine.
If you were in the US I would suggest some native US fish like shiners.


----------



## Bettacrazy

hillstream loaches are perfect for that!


----------



## Fish Ed

Nahh dwarf neon rainbowfish is too large for a 10 gallon
So, now i'm down with only 2 fish, Zebra danio or White cloud mountain minnow. 

Borneo Sucker(hillstream loach) is a good choice for fast water fish, but my temperature is too warm and it's uncommon to find it in my place.


----------



## Fahnell

Zebras and White Cloud. Tetras are from very slow moving to almost stagnant small creeks so they are out of the question.
CPD are from Inle Lake (so stagnant water too)


----------



## Fish Ed

Zebra danio and wcmm both can't live in 10 gallon. Which one is the most suitable in a 10 gallon and 25-29°C. Will nerite snail work too?


----------

